# المراة الشرقية والمراة الغربية لما بتتخانق مع جوزها



## أنجيلا (26 يونيو 2011)

*المـــرأة الشرقية ..*​ 
*تزعل ,,

*​ 

*ما بتحكي معو 

*​ 

*تبكي كتير 

*​ 

*تروح ع بيت اهلها 

*​ 






*و بالنهاية بترجع على بيتها برضاها بعد ما يروح الزوج و يطيب خاطرها بكلمتين:smil6:*
*و باقة ورد 





 و شي هدية متواضعه:a82:*​ 







*اما المراة الغربية....*​ 
*شوفو معايا الصور*
*/*​ 
*/*​ 
*/*​ 
*

*​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 
*يستاهلووووووووووووووو... ده الصنف اللي بينفع معاهم:ura1: *
*هههههههههههههههههههه* 



​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (26 يونيو 2011)

ميرسى ياقمر على جمال الموضوع​ 
وجمالك​ 

بس لا ياعسل الشرقيه تجنن فى كل حاجه طبعاحتى فى ضعفها وقله حيلتها هههههههههه​ 




ميرسى​


----------



## marcelino (26 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههه يا عسل ايه دة:act31:

 ماشى مش هى دى الغربيه؟ .. الشرقيه لو اتنططت بقى عمرها ما هتعرف
 تعمل ربع اللى الشرقيه بتعمله . :smile01

 لييييييييه بقى ؟؟ علشان مش جريئه ولا عندها شجاعه وسلبيه ووووووووو اهم صفه ههههههههههه هــــــــــــــــــــبله :smile02

وكفايه كدة علشان انجلا ساعات بتتحول غربيه ههههههههه ​


----------



## النهيسى (26 يونيو 2011)

​ 
هههههههه
روعه جداا شكراا


----------



## tonyturboman (26 يونيو 2011)

الحمد لله الذى لا يحمد على مكروه سواه


----------



## Thunder Coptic (26 يونيو 2011)

يبقى الواحد ياخد وحدة شرقية فى الصيف ووحدة غربية فى الشتا على شان يضمن مستشفى المجانين بدرى :01A0FF~139:


----------



## marcelino (28 يونيو 2011)

شايمس قال:


> يبقى الواحد ياخد وحدة شرقية فى الصيف ووحدة غربية فى الشتا على شان يضمن مستشفى المجانين بدرى :01A0FF~139:




ههههههه طالما كدة يبقى واحدة شرقيه و واحده غربيه و واحدة شماليه و واحدة جنوبيه :smile01 اصلى بحب رقم 4 :t25:​


----------



## soso a (28 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههه

يالهوى بجد فى كده 

هههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا قمره 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههه
ايون هي دي الستات اللي رجاله ههههههه
ميرسي توامي للموضوع اللذيذ
ربنا يحميكي


----------



## أنجيلا (23 أغسطس 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ميرسى ياقمر على جمال الموضوع​
> 
> وجمالك​
> 
> ...


* هههههههههه*
*لا يا ختي اتعلموا من الغربية شوي:spor22:*
*ههههههههههه*

*نورتي حبيبتي*


----------



## أنجيلا (23 أغسطس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> ههههههههههه يا عسل ايه دة:act31:​
> 
> ماشى مش هى دى الغربيه؟ .. الشرقيه لو اتنططت بقى عمرها ما هتعرف
> تعمل ربع اللى الشرقيه بتعمله . :smile01​
> ...


*كويس انك بتعرفني:t32:*
*هقول ايه؟ ربنا يوريك غربية اللي تسود عيشتك عشان تعرف قيمة الشرقية ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## أنجيلا (23 أغسطس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> ​
> 
> هههههههه
> روعه جداا شكراا


* مرورك الاروع استاذي*
*نورت الموضوع*


----------



## أنجيلا (23 أغسطس 2011)

tonyturboman قال:


> الحمد لله الذى لا يحمد على مكروه سواه


* جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخنا :smile02*


----------



## أنجيلا (23 أغسطس 2011)

شايمس قال:


> يبقى الواحد ياخد وحدة شرقية فى الصيف ووحدة غربية فى الشتا على شان يضمن مستشفى المجانين بدرى :01A0FF~139:


* مانتم ضامنين مستشفى المجانين بدري بلا شرقية بلا غربية:t33:*
*ههههههههههه*

*نورت الموضوع*


----------



## أنجيلا (23 أغسطس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> ههههههه طالما كدة يبقى واحدة شرقيه و واحده غربيه و واحدة شماليه و واحدة جنوبيه :smile01 اصلى بحب رقم 4 :t25:​


* اه اصل اليومين اللي قضيتهم في القسم الاسلامي اثروا عليك:yahoo:*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*يا خوفي ييجي يوم ونسمع عن اسلام مارسيلينو:new2:*


----------



## أنجيلا (23 أغسطس 2011)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> يالهوى بجد فى كده ​
> هههههههههههههههههههههه​
> ميرسى يا قمره ​


* اه بجد في كده*
*اتعلموا شوية بقى:spor2:*
*هههههههههه*
*نورتي يا عسل*


----------



## أنجيلا (23 أغسطس 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسي​


 *شكرا لمرورك*
*الرب يباركك*


----------



## أنجيلا (23 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه
> ايون هي دي الستات اللي رجاله ههههههه
> ميرسي توامي للموضوع اللذيذ
> ربنا يحميكي


* ده اللي بييجي معاهم:banned:*
*هههههههههههه*
*نورتي يا قمر*


----------



## عماد+سامى (23 أغسطس 2011)

غربية مين ودقهلية مين
احنا بالليل والنهار بايام الحب وايام الهجر بايام اللقا وبايام الفراق منكدين منكم ليل ونهار
قال غربيه قال
طيب دا احنا عندنا القطر بنفسة فى الشرقية
مش تبوظ ليه عربيه


----------



## أنجيلا (13 سبتمبر 2011)

عماد+سامى قال:


> غربية مين ودقهلية مين
> احنا بالليل والنهار بايام الحب وايام الهجر بايام اللقا وبايام الفراق منكدين منكم ليل ونهار
> قال غربيه قال
> طيب دا احنا عندنا القطر بنفسة فى الشرقية
> مش تبوظ ليه عربيه


 *مظلومين انتو*
*مساكين بجد:spor24:*
*ربنا يصبرنا عليكم:bomb:*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*نورت الموضوع*


----------



## هالة الحب (18 سبتمبر 2011)

احنا فعلا طيبين وما بنقدر على زعلهم


----------



## كرستينا كركر (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه تحفه​​*


----------



## staregypt (18 سبتمبر 2011)

لآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآ
مين قال ان الغربية أقوى!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
دا كفاية بس المصرية تبكى ......وتدعى على واحد منهم
على راى المثل(دعوه وليه فى ساعة عصرية)اتلموا وماحدش يجيب سيرة المصرية
انتم عارفين الى هايحصل لكم .........فى ساعة عصرية:act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23:


----------

